# Beach!



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

SORRY!! I clicked the wrong section!! This should be in pictures....


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw shes adorable! Looks like a great time


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She's so cute, looks like you all had a great time !!!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww, it looks like Summer had such a good time! And I love her new best friend.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Aww those pics are beautiful. I am so glad Summer had a good time.. also you . You have had lots to worry about recently.

I think I want to move to Singapore..... dogs in taxis!! Japan should really take notice and take a leaf out of their book.

Hugs and Kisses.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a fun time. She looks so happy...I think she loves her rock!! Also l love your BF legs!!!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

This is such a treat to get to see some pics of Summer! She looks like she had a blast!! Beaches are so much fun for the goldens. I bet she was tired that night with all the swimming and frolicking she did!

She looks very pretty in all her pics! I particularly like the second one!

It's so cute that she was so into the rock! She was probably trying to figure out what it was! LOL!

Great pics, thanks for sharing!

Kim


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

She looks like she had a blast - and I love that last one of Summer and the rock, hehe! makes me smile! =)


----------

